# Have you seen any ghosts?



## JalsN

My mom says my grandma is pretty sensitive in the whole psychic-paranormal area, you know. She is said to have seen my deceased grandpa and even sensed his presence continuously after he moved on to the other world. She has also felt some foreboding presence of relatives just before their untimely deaths. It all seems very chilling when you hear about it but I have never had any such experience till now. What about you? What's the most unnerving experience you have had that you just can't explain?


----------



## bodecea

Just last night....one of our beloved cats....who's been dead for years.


----------



## impuretrash

When I was a very young boy, myself and two friends found an old tunnel, a storm drain of some sort. Being boys, we were compelled to explore it. We walked the length of it until it ended in a water-filled drop off point. Who knows how deep it was. Back there, a strong sense of foreboding was palpable...but that didn't stop us from coming back. Eventually I decided that I was never going back despite my friends goading me....that is until they promised to give me one of their 'ninja stars'. Any red blooded boy would climb through hell or high water for a ninja star! So...I agreed. 

We entered the tunnel with our parents' best flashlights determined to discover it's secrets until...something...roared at us. A low, terrifying sound that made us drop our flashlights and run for our lives. I was scared for months afterward, laying awake at night wondering if 'it' was coming to get me. Looking back, I tell myself it was a bear...LOL.


----------



## aaronleland

No. But I have had to chase a few spooks off my lawn.

Get it? Eh? Get it?

That was a racist joke.


----------



## miketx

I think there is a presence in this old house I bought. I hear voices many times late at night and no one is there. Also, I saw what I think is the old lady who lived here before me that died.


----------



## OldLady

I lived in a haunted house once, for about a year.

I never saw the ghost, but my neighbor downstairs did.

He locked me out of my apartment twice.   He punctured holes in things covered with sheets of tinfoil, like a pan of leftover brownies—even got into the fridge and did it to items there.  I heard whispers and weird sounds in the walls at times, usually at night when everything else was quiet.

The most unnerving part was the absolute and inarguable sense that I was being stared at, at times when the ghost was in my apartment.   It was completely unnerving, but it wasn't all the time.

After I had been living there a few months, I brought up the strange puncture marks in the tinfoil and the creepy feeling of someone else being there with my neighbor downstairs.  She said she wasn't going to say anything for fear I'd think she was crazy, but there was a ghost in the house.  Sometimes he was downstairs with them; sometimes he was upstairs with me.  She saw him one night—a man wearing a black cloak.  He disappeared through their locked cellar door.

When she moved out, a few years after I had, she told me that during the night he would unpack boxes she had packed the day before.  He must have not wanted her to move.  From the feeling of having his presence in the room, he did NOT like me much.  Maybe it had something to do with being on the second floor.  I dunno.

It's the only time I've ever had a haunted experience.  It was real, but most people probably won't believe me.


----------



## Compost

When I was a kid, my mother's cousin used to brag about how often she would see her dad's ghost in her laundry room.  One evening this cousin was in our basement and suggested we turn out the lights and look for ghosts.  I don't know if we saw a ghost or not.  I did sense something moving- like a dog.  (All the living dogs were upstairs).

Curiously, the cousin freaked out.  From then on, she only came to our house in daylight and she stopped talking about seeing her dead dad.


----------



## TNHarley

Of course not. I am not delusional.


----------



## task0778

OldLady said:


> I lived in a haunted house once, for about a year.
> 
> I never saw the ghost, but my neighbor downstairs did.
> 
> He locked me out of my apartment twice.   He punctured holes in things covered with sheets of tinfoil, like a pan of leftover brownies—even got into the fridge and did it to items there.  I heard whispers and weird sounds in the walls at times, usually at night when everything else was quiet.
> 
> The most unnerving part was the absolute and inarguable sense that I was being stared at, at times when the ghost was in my apartment.   It was completely unnerving, but it wasn't all the time.
> 
> After I had been living there a few months, I brought up the strange puncture marks in the tinfoil and the creepy feeling of someone else being there with my neighbor downstairs.  She said she wasn't going to say anything for fear I'd think she was crazy, but there was a ghost in the house.  Sometimes he was downstairs with them; sometimes he was upstairs with me.  She saw him one night—a man wearing a black cloak.  He disappeared through their locked cellar door.
> 
> When she moved out, a few years after I had, she told me that during the night he would unpack boxes she had packed the day before.  He must have not wanted her to move.  From the feeling of having his presence in the room, he did NOT like me much.  Maybe it had something to do with being on the second floor.  I dunno.
> 
> It's the only time I've ever had a haunted experience.  It was real, but most people probably won't believe me.



You are not the first nor the last to experience that.   You come across as an honest person person to me and I believe you.   Never seen a ghost so far myself tho.


----------



## miketx

OldLady said:


> I lived in a haunted house once, for about a year.
> 
> I never saw the ghost, but my neighbor downstairs did.
> 
> He locked me out of my apartment twice.   He punctured holes in things covered with sheets of tinfoil, like a pan of leftover brownies—even got into the fridge and did it to items there.  I heard whispers and weird sounds in the walls at times, usually at night when everything else was quiet.
> 
> The most unnerving part was the absolute and inarguable sense that I was being stared at, at times when the ghost was in my apartment.   It was completely unnerving, but it wasn't all the time.
> 
> After I had been living there a few months, I brought up the strange puncture marks in the tinfoil and the creepy feeling of someone else being there with my neighbor downstairs.  She said she wasn't going to say anything for fear I'd think she was crazy, but there was a ghost in the house.  Sometimes he was downstairs with them; sometimes he was upstairs with me.  She saw him one night—a man wearing a black cloak.  He disappeared through their locked cellar door.
> 
> When she moved out, a few years after I had, she told me that during the night he would unpack boxes she had packed the day before.  He must have not wanted her to move.  From the feeling of having his presence in the room, he did NOT like me much.  Maybe it had something to do with being on the second floor.  I dunno.
> 
> It's the only time I've ever had a haunted experience.  It was real, but most people probably won't believe me.


Question: If you move out will it cease being haunted?


----------



## Manonthestreet

I have not but.....when our oldest daughter was much younger we were awakened one night by her screaming bloody murder....rush in..nothing there. search whole house. Try every door and window, nothing. Wife couldnt get her to say what set her off. next mornng before going to work told her I wanted to know why I lost 10 yrs of my life last nite even if she just writes it down.....get home...still have this.....she claims she saw 2 red eyes in the hall moving about and watching her. 
Didnt think too much of it until again its late at nite. We have 2 big Toms that sleep on the bed that arent afraid of anything.......I am awakened this time by the youngest who has a low loud mean growl going. No hissing....looking toward the door. As my eyes traverse that direction they pass over the other one and he is on his feet, leaning forward, also staring down the hall. Now I am wide awake wondering what the hell.....go thru same routine, nothing......but something was there......


----------



## Death Angel

In my early teens, I started seeing "shadowmen" in the house. I seemed to be their focus. Others in the family did not see or hear things to the degree I did.

I used to take too much interest in the occult, and this attracted them, but I started giving that up and turned to the scriptures.

The shadowmen were becoming more bold and I had encounters with them almost nightly -- always around 3 am.

The last time I saw one, I was awakened, again at 3 am, an I could not move. It was on tip of me, and had me pinned down.

I knew who they were, and I remembered the verse, "RESIST THE DEVIL AND HE WILL FLEE FROM YOU."

I physically struggled with it, although I could not move. Still, I resisted, and like a puff of smoke it suddenly disappeared. That day I gave up interest in the occult, and they never appeared again.


----------



## galaxygreen2025

Death Angel said:


> In my early teens, I started seeing "shadowmen" in the house. I seemed to be their focus. Others in the family did not see or hear things to the degree I did.
> 
> I used to take too much interest in the occult, and this attracted them, but I started giving that up and turned to the scriptures.
> 
> The shadowmen were becoming more bold and I had encounters with them almost nightly -- always around 3 am.
> 
> The last time I saw one, I was awakened, again at 3 am, an I could not move. It was on tip of me, and had me pinned down.
> 
> I knew who they were, and I remembered the verse, "RESIST THE DEVIL AND HE WILL FLEE FROM YOU."
> 
> I physically struggled with it, although I could not move. Still, I resisted, and like a puff of smoke it suddenly disappeared. That day I gave up interest in the occult, and they never appeared again.



I’ve seen a Shadow Person run straight at me but had presented itself as my friend’s Dead brother. I never ran so fast. I was a short distance from people. So I was able to escape it. I am someone who feels the presence of a spirit, and can feel them watching me. Also have dreams where spirits speak to me sometimes. It’s hard to explain. My sister always saw people walk in front of her door in the hallway. My mother and older sister have premonitions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evenflow1969

JalsN said:


> My mom says my grandma is pretty sensitive in the whole psychic-paranormal area, you know. She is said to have seen my deceased grandpa and even sensed his presence continuously after he moved on to the other world. She has also felt some foreboding presence of relatives just before their untimely deaths. It all seems very chilling when you hear about it but I have never had any such experience till now. What about you? What's the most unnerving experience you have had that you just can't explain?


No and have spent some time trying. There are some famously haunted places close to where I live and Ispent some time in those places when I was a teen. Never saw aNY THING. We use to hide and make some crazy noises when others would  come investigate. I had a buddy that lived on route sixty six less than a football feild from aplace known as bloody bridge. We use to love to camp out and scare the hell out of the peole that came to investigate.


----------

